# Configuring tty for incoming connections



## j4ck (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a serial port on my server which I want to connect to. But when I try to connect to this port via console cable, I can not see any outputs on the screen but I can hit any keys as inputs. The related device is /dev/ttyu2.
Here's my relevant part of my /etc/ttys file:

```
console	none				unknown	off secure
#
ttyv0	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	on  secure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	on  secure
ttyv2	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	on  secure
ttyv3	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	on  secure
ttyv4	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  secure
ttyv5	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  secure
ttyv6	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  secure
ttyv7	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  secure
ttyv8	"/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"	xterm	off secure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyu0	"/usr/libexec/getty std.115200"	vt100	on  secure
ttyu1	"/usr/libexec/getty std.115200"	vt100	on  secure
ttyu2	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	vt100	on secure
ttyu3	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	vt100	on secure
# Dumb console
dcons	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	vt100	off secure
```
Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you read Handbook: Chapter 26. Serial Communications?


----------



## j4ck (Aug 15, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have you read Handbook: Chapter 26. Serial Communications?



I've just read it but it's a bit confusing. And since it's urgent and I'm in a hurry, I can not read all of that. Could you guys please help me with this particular issue? It makes me sick, all settings seem to be right but I can not see any prompts. I can use the original factory console port to establish the connection but this port makes me sad.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2013)

What exactly are you trying to do? Create an extra serial console port?


----------



## j4ck (Aug 15, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What exactly are you trying to do? Create an extra serial console port?


Yes, and I'm trying to connect to this serial port via console cable. According to Handbook: Chapter 26. Serial Communications, there's no need to change /etc/gettytab in case of locked-speed connection (section number 26.4.4.1.1). So I don't change /etc/gettytab, and you've seen my /etc/ttys file above, but I can not see anything on the screen.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2013)

It's not clear if you want one serial console or if you're trying to make a second one. I'm not sure but I think there can only be one serial console at a time.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2013)

Is a "console cable" a general-purpose null-modem cable, or something special meant to be used with some brand-name network hardware?  The second type may not work.


----------



## j4ck (Aug 17, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's not clear if you want one serial console or if you're trying to make a second one. I'm not sure but I think there can only be one serial console at a time.


I want to have two serial ports on my system. There's no problems with the original one but the second port which I myself connected to my system has this problem.


			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Is a "console cable" a general-purpose null-modem cable, or something special meant to be used with some brand-name network hardware?  The second type may not work.


Yes, It's a general-purpose cable.


----------



## j4ck (Aug 18, 2013)

I got it working. I replaced ttyu2 with cuau2 in /etc/ttys and now it works fine.


```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" vt100   on  secure
ttyu1   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" vt100   on secure
cuau2   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" cons25  on secure
ttyu3   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" dialup   off secure
```
As far as I know, /dev/cua[a-z][0-9] is used for dial-out devices and /dev/tty[a-z][0-9] for dial-in devices. Considering this, is this change I've made correct or not?


----------



## j4ck (Aug 20, 2013)

Any ideas of how to set an exec-timeout for connections on e.g. ttyu2?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2013)

You mean an idle-timeout? I.e. it logs you off automatically when you do nothing for a while?

That's set on the shell you are using. For (t)csh it's set using autologout, for Bourne shells it's the variable TMOUT.


----------

